# clean shave...ing



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

started clean shaving and repaint my vdub today but found some bad stuff, a primer spot that i spray painted over was just a lot of bondo from where a guy tryed to fix it






































































the bad spot


----------



## Spray Junkie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

I sure hope you went to bare metal with at least 36 grit or that shizz won't stick....Also did you patch the doors with metal or just filler. If its not metal filled it will be cracked in a month.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (drethepainter)*

i did bear metal where the bondo is, its all bondo


----------



## Spray Junkie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

why not spring for the metalworks system from evercoat?
VW=Evercoat Honda=bondo


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

becuase thats what my boss told me plus if it comes out bad im gona pay a guy a coupe bucks to repaint the whole car, expect the front end cause im getting rid of it once i find a jetta front end cheap


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

Why are you cutting with the side of the paper on the da? Why not just use it flat??
And yes evercoat FTW. 
So you filled the emblem all with bondo? I would have at least used USC Duraglass filler, thats a lot stronger.


_Modified by 97jazzgti at 8:44 PM 6-9-2007_


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (97jazzgti)*

ok this thread sounds like its going to get interesting.
whats the best way to fill an emblem and fill in the side moldings? would metal glaza be good enough or like everglasss and metal glaze?


----------



## 86Sir.Rocco (Oct 13, 2006)

metal is always the best way to fill holes.. filler is to fix dents not to cover up holes


----------



## hardcore hooligan (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

ok this thread sounds like its going to get interesting.
whats the best way to fill an emblem and fill in the side moldings? would metal glaza be good enough or like everglasss and metal glaze?

weld everything, grind than fill, keep your d.a. flat while you sand you'll dig holes, your filler where you shaved the rear hatch should go beyond the vw emblem garantee you have a low spot there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (hardcore hooligan)*

update: nothing really started to wet sand but the overcast is throwing me off since no lights coming in the sheild n runing the light and tank cheaps blowing the breack so im stoping for today


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

well boys im throwing in the towel, the sanding and all went good but my air compressor isn't big enough and it keeps blowing the breaker, so the painting came out baddddd, so im gona pay this guy a few hundred bucks to paint it


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

what kind of compresor do u have and what is the breaker size?


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (hardcore hooligan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hardcore hooligan* »_
weld everything, grind than fill, keep your d.a. flat while you sand you'll dig holes, your filler where you shaved the rear hatch should go beyond the vw emblem garantee you have a low spot there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x 82398764
this should be good.. please show us finished pics. no offense, but you ruinned that car


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DuBLiFeh2o)*

the pics everone wanted to see


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

wow man....is that basecoat? thats rough..wow doing all that I think Id have to go in sections


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

did you try to paint right over bodyfiller with no primer?
also looks like you have alot of fisheyes. you should have used multiple wipes to clean that and more than one cleaning solvent.


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DuBLiFeh2o)*

dude your 18... taking on a project like that you need to have experience... each one of those things you did... shaving the emblem shaving the rubstrips on the metal door. you should of done each one of them 2 or times. as far as paint goes I dont know what kind of gun your using but that paint doesnt look good. for a whole car i Think youd want that fan wide open doesnt seem it was shot like that.

_Quote, originally posted by *DuBLiFeh2o* »_did you try to paint right over bodyfiller with no primer?
also looks like you have alot of fisheyes. you should have used multiple wipes to clean that and more than one cleaning solvent.

hey man what solvents are you refering to?


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

i tryed getting the dust off with, a moist rag, wet rag, paint thinner, a dry rg nothing really worked, n the gun just sucked the tank dry in seconds


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_i tryed getting the dust off with, a moist rag, wet rag, paint thinner, a dry rg nothing really worked

that would only make the fisheye problem worse. should have asked around here or done some research.
you need to use a silicone/grease remover wiped on then wiped off with a lint free wipe. then a waterborne cleaner wiped on and wiped off without letting the solvents dry on there own. 
then a tack rag would have got any leftover dust without contaminating the surface.


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DuBLiFeh2o)*


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_i tryed getting the dust off with, a moist rag, wet rag, paint thinner, a dry rg nothing really worked, n the gun just sucked the tank dry in seconds

at wat step did you try using a tack cloth...crystal regular. cyrstal premium...dynatron.. bondo?
I really dont understand what your doing here.. your complaining about your equipment yet your trying to paint a whole car... your complaining about the dust yet dont know the proper materials to use to get the dust off? your in a shed with no extension cords for light or for a fan with a screen.


_Modified by Shamrock at 4:09 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

gonna retry this weekend


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_gonna retry this weekend









well you have 5 days to ask questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DuBLiFeh2o)*

alright first qeustion is how do i fix the filled in hole on the hatch, its a ring and miss colored


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

well I would suggest getting a random orbital sander and a 3M interface pad 5 or 6 inch really doesnt matter. a random orbital basicaly combines a 4" hand sander that you can find at lows with a slow Dual action mechanism... it spins slower but shakes and vibrates alot. I would then suggest picking up some Evercoat Products I think Metal Glaze maybe everglass<--- it could be put to use. Sand off the nasty paint sand off the bondo. what exactly are the tools you are working with besides a DA and a air compressor. I would also suggest getting yourself a Paint line. PPG-OMNI, Deltron 2000 Dupont Chromabase Nason. I would then suggest following their exact instructions on compatible top coats and substrates. so for that metal work your going to want an etch primer on that bare metal and then maybe a high build primer to get out some of the surface imperfections. then a quality basecoat. I would suggest PPG OMNI if you have a jobber around you. I like their paints.. I like results definitely for the price. 
I just cant comprehend why your doing this man.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by Shamrock at 9:20 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## 86Sir.Rocco (Oct 13, 2006)

this is how I would do it...................
since u filled it with filler already i would just cut the whole emblem out in a sqaure ( i think it would be easier to make a new square then a circle). Then cut a peice that will fit nicely into it (u dont want it higher then the hatch or u'll have a high spot so let it sit inside) then tac weld it all the way around. Then grind the welds down so it looks like one piece of metal and cover it with a fiberglass filler (its waterproof and A LOT STRONGER then bondo)
grind it flush then fill it with a regular filler(bondo not recomended but do what u gotta do) , ur gonna cover at least twice the surface area with the filler to blend it nicely. SAND IT WITH A BLOCK NOT A DA. then cover the filler up with a glaze coat covering about the same amount of surface area, and block sand that with at least 180 untill there are no more high spots and it feels flush... after that scuff the whole hatch (tape off the handle) and spray a couple coats of primer....... im not a pro but have been working on my car a lot shaving door handles and such so this is how i would do it


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (86Sir.Rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86Sir.Rocco* »_this is how I would do it...................
since u filled it with filler already i would just cut the whole emblem out in a sqaure ( i think it would be easier to make a new square then a circle). Then cut a peice that will fit nicely into it (u dont want it higher then the hatch or u'll have a high spot so let it sit inside) then tac weld it all the way around. Then grind the welds down so it looks like one piece of metal and cover it with a fiberglass filler (its waterproof and A LOT STRONGER then bondo)
grind it flush then fill it with a regular filler(bondo not recomended but do what u gotta do) , ur gonna cover at least twice the surface area with the filler to blend it nicely. SAND IT WITH A BLOCK NOT A DA. then cover the filler up with a glaze coat covering about the same amount of surface area, and block sand that with at least 180 untill there are no more high spots and it feels flush... after that scuff the whole hatch (tape off the handle) and spray a couple coats of primer....... im not a pro but have been working on my car a lot shaving door handles and such so this is how i would do it


ETCH primer. You can sand it with a block but i think a random orbital on an interface pad will come out pretty close...then again im use to my random orbital.


----------



## Spray Junkie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_alright first qeustion is how do i fix the filled in hole n the hatch, its a ring and miss colored









Sand that hatch to bare metal and dig all that bondo out. Have someone weld a metal patch in the hole. grind the shizz out of that whole area, aply filler,sand with 36 first, refill, sand with 80, finish glaze, sand with 180. Etch prime,followed by high build surface primer, guidecoat, sand with 400, wax and graease remover, tack, seal,tack,base,tack,base,tack,basemaybe,tack,clear,clear,clear. Wait between coats, smooth strokes, get a bigger compressor,dry..... Wetsand with 1500
buff with wool pad and meguirs2.0 then a foam pad and swirl remover.
Good luck.


----------



## dirty-german (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (drethepainter)*

I live in northern NJ and get all of my stuff from Boonton auto parts on Myrtle Ave in Boonton. Its only about 30 minutes from Hackettstown. They have evercoat products and they are also a paint supplier so you can get everything there. The staff is very helpful aswell. Good Luck!


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (drethepainter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drethepainter* »_
clear,clear,clear. 

id avoid 3 coats of clear. solvent pop will become an issue. 2 coats is all any mfg calls for. 


_Modified by DuBLiFeh2o at 5:42 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DuBLiFeh2o)*

are you really suppose to tack between coats... cause it says 7-10 mins between coats but tack time is above that


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

who know's, any wya im gonna pay tis guy to do the work for me and fix it up from the fire wall back, then im buying a jetta front end for like 500 then having him paint that too


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shamrock* »_are you really suppose to tack between coats... cause it says 7-10 mins between coats but tack time is above that

its not necessary, but the jobs will come out a little bit cleaner. booths with good airflow dry paint faster. ive been able to tack basecoat in a few minutes. in a backyard with no airflow, your looking at like 15 minutes before tacking


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DuBLiFeh2o)*

haha if u were closer Id help u for free, its like any project man you got to do the research on it first.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

Just wow.


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_Just wow.









x2


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Full Collapse)*


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

ohhhh myyy........


----------



## Spray Junkie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DuBLiFeh2o)*



DuBLiFeh2o said:


> id avoid 3 coats of clear. solvent pop will become an issue. 2 coats is all any mfg calls for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (drethepainter)*









your not painting 6 cars a day if your droppin 3 coats of clear on em







i know about production and i know about quality. unless you use some super waterd down nosolids clear, 3coats is gonna give too much mil build and only cause problems. even highglamour premium appearance clears only call for 2 coats. more material isnt a good thing. u should knw this after painting 6 cars a day 
it must be nice to have 2 booths to spray in? right


_Modified by DuBLiFeh2o at 9:58 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## Spray Junkie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DuBLiFeh2o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBLiFeh2o* »_









it must be nice to have 2 booths to spray in? right

_Modified by DuBLiFeh2o at 9:58 AM 6-19-2007_

Or 2 goons to prep them for me. And I'm not putting 3 coats on everything ie. if I know I'll need to buff a panel because of sand scratches or dirt I'll give a lil extra flash time after the second coat and put on a third. Different strokes, different folks. And if your thinking 6 completes think again, were talking insurance work.


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (drethepainter)*

eh... not really worth arguing about..


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DuBLiFeh2o)*

I love e-fight http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (vwtuner4ever)*

OMG WOW!!!!
stop now take your car to a professional!!!
i dont even know where to begin
JUST STOP RUINING YOUR CAR!!!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Flavourless)*

Stop. 
Before you even bother with painting it, remove the bondo from the emblem recess and the side trim holes. Weld new metal in. 
I'm not trying to be mean, but if you go ahead and paint it now you'll just have to redo the whole thing in about 3 years or so because of the bondo cracks.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (VertigoGTI)*

Its just a car... no one ever got hurt or died from some bondo cracking, or a bad paint job... Do it all your self!!! learn..


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Its just a car... no one ever got hurt or died from some bondo cracking, or a bad paint job... Do it all your self!!! learn..

If he goes that way, he should do one part at a time instead of ruining the whole car. Once he can finish nicely one part, he can do the rest of the car.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (vwtuner4ever)*

LOL If this thread isn't the epitome of "ask 10 different painters one question, get 20 different answers" I don't know what is.








Meh, I might as well add fuel to the fire...
First off, I'm with everyone else in saying that you MUST grind that filler out of your badge recess and sides and replace it with something more permanent. If you don't, this will happen:
















And you'll have to do this every six months or so:








Sidenote: _The above car came from another shop, I didn't do the initial work._








Now, you probably aren't going to want to (or have the skills and tools to) weld up the rear and sides. In that case the next best thing (IMO, of course), is to apply aluminum tape to the backside of the door holes and fill them with 3M Automix #8119. This product is a body panel adhesive, is very strong, and hardens with the same properties as steel so you won't have the shrinkage or cracking down the road. Grind that product down and bodywork over it with Duraglass, then glaze putty. 
You can also do the same on the rear by cutting out a pice of metal the size of your badge recess and adhering it into the badge area. Then bodywork over that. I'd hand block it with 40,80,180, and finally 320. Prime the areas with a good 2K primer and wetsand that with 600 on a nice block. Be sure to CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN with a solvent and maybe some Simple Green just to be safe.
As far as the paint goes... honestly the car needs to be sanded way down by hand. 220/320 on a block might be a lot of work, but it will pay off. There's a lot of texture there that needs to go away.
Your paint guy is going to be kicking himself if he does this job for "a few hundred bucks". You, him, or both of you have a lot of work ahead.







Still, nothing's unfixable in this business! Better luck next time!








Also, Shamrock mentioned using PPG Omni paint. I would advise against this (again, my personal opinion). PPG basecoats are much more aggressive and less user-friendly than other brands. I have used DuPont for years now and it is VERY forgiving. If you decide to respray yourself, I would use anything _but_ PPG.


_Modified by Shifty at 6:21 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shifty)*

Good tips for the emblem.. This ish happened to me, and it still not fixed. But I will do the damn welding just to be sure this time.


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shifty)*

BTW, cut your nails.
Etienne


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (vwtuner4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuner4ever* »_BTW, cut your nails.
Etienne









I keep them a little long. Helps with masking and unmasking.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shifty)*

filling a giant recess hole with bondo....wow, man. I'm no body man, but I don't think that was its intended use. Paint looks like 6 month old grapefruit. Take it to a professional. Get it fixed proper so you have at least some resale value left.


----------



## BMW Killa (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

best way to fill that emblem is to weld in a piece dude. that clump of bondo will pop out on a cold winter day.


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Maxt2)*

oh boy


----------



## 86Sir.Rocco (Oct 13, 2006)

ive actually seen worse... my friend was trying to fix up his truck and decided to fill a 5" long rust hole with bondo.. without even grinding out the rust.... i think it was the next day when the rust started to come back and the filler went to hell ha


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (86Sir.Rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86Sir.Rocco* »_ive actually seen worse... my friend was trying to fix up his truck and decided to fill a 5" long rust hole with bondo.. without even grinding out the rust.... i think it was the next day when the rust started to come back and the filler went to hell ha

Lol my bro is doing something sililar right now. It already looks like ish


----------



## killerrabbittruck (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuner4ever)*




































Sticky this at the top to warn Newbies of what not to do


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_
Now, you probably aren't going to want to (or have the skills and tools to) weld up the rear and sides. In that case the next best thing (IMO, of course), is to apply aluminum tape to the backside of the door holes and fill them with 3M Automix #8119. This product is a body panel adhesive, is very strong, and hardens with the same properties as steel so you won't have the shrinkage or cracking down the road. Grind that product down and bodywork over it with Duraglass, then glaze putty. 
*im sorry but this is incorrect you still will have the shrinking maybe not cracking but you still could as 8119 does not have the same expansion rates as metal so they are going to expand and contract at different rates and you will see where you filled it..i would really advise against this..if you are not going to do it in my opinon do not do it at all just strip the bondo off and put your moldings and emblems back on until it can be properly done. i hate seeing hacked up cars*
You can also do the same on the rear by cutting out a pice of metal the size of your badge recess and adhering it into the badge area. Then bodywork over that. I'd hand block it with 40,80,180, and finally 320. Prime the areas with a good 2K primer and wetsand that with 600 on a nice block. Be sure to CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN with a solvent and maybe some Simple Green just to be safe.
* again this will maybe work for a short time but the first time the car sits out in the sun you will instantly see where you put this "filler metal" and then it will contract when it gets colder and you will still see the ring of where the emblem used to be because of again the different expansion rates..its good for "panel bonding" in certain applications in my opinon not for shaving holes and emblems. *
As far as the paint goes... honestly the car needs to be sanded way down by hand. 220/320 on a block might be a lot of work, but it will pay off. There's a lot of texture there that needs to go away.
*agreed, use the longest block that you possibly can with in reason so that it is easier to keep the car straight and not creat a whole bunch of highs and lows wich will really screw you over in the end*
Your paint guy is going to be kicking himself if he does this job for "a few hundred bucks". You, him, or both of you have a lot of work ahead.







Still, nothing's unfixable in this business! Better luck next time!









* agreed or you will be getting what you pay for with a 200 dollar paint job, i would just take it to macco (lol wow i cant believe i just said that lol) if your going to pay your guy 200*
Also, Shamrock mentioned using PPG Omni paint. I would advise against this (again, my personal opinion). PPG basecoats are much more aggressive and less user-friendly than other brands. I have used DuPont for years now and it is VERY forgiving. If you decide to respray yourself, I would use anything _but_ PPG.
*dupont is great, i personally have liked ppg but everyone has their own method and what they like and dont like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *
_Modified by Shifty at 6:21 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_im sorry but this is incorrect you still will have the shrinking maybe not cracking but you still could as 8119 does not have the same expansion rates as metal so they are going to expand and contract at different rates and you will see where you filled it..i would really advise against this

I was told by two different 3M reps that the 8119 will not exhibit any signs of shrinking. In fact, I was skeptical of this and so they comp'd me a tube to try on a personal project. After months I couldn't tell you where the holes used to be. Since then I have used this method as an alternative to welding up holes on jobs with a budget because you don't have to deal with bodyworking the warpage caused by welding heat.
I've used many other products to shave bumpers and the like and in past experience if you're going to see any shrinkage it's going to be immediate and very noticable (as is the case with Duramix 4030). I feel that if it's going to happen, it would have happened long ago. 
As far as adhering in an emblem fill, I haven't done this personally and I'd always advise welding, but in this guy's case I figured it would be a much better alternative to what he's got going there.










_Modified by Shifty at 11:29 AM 7-7-2007_


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shifty)*

back at it agian







, i finally got the guy to start working on my car "cough cough" yea it ended up with me showing up at 7:45 in the morning today







and being handed a da and a box of sand paper, then being left alone







, i got done at around 2-3ish i had to help him take a few trunk loads of junk to the junk yard since he's gona buy the place n needs to make it look nice for the insurance company when they stop by to give an estimate "i frogot to take picks" but i got good news its sanded back down, just need to rebondo it and get him to finally paint it


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_just need to rebondo it and get him to finally paint it









So you're going to keep the filler in there?


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shifty)*

he says hes used up to 2 inchs of bondo and its never cracked on him so.. i'll give it a try and when it gives out down the road then i'll weld it if i still have the car


----------



## Spray Junkie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

You are tripping dude. But whatever your car








Hopefully he knows it has to be primed before paint or it will just turn out the same with a big ugly bondo and sandscratch marks, espescially if you paint it black again. 
I never thought I'd say this but (GULP) might as well just flat color it with some rattle can. Applying base clear to that beast is a waste of money, specifically if you are not going to do the prep and body work right. My .02


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_he says hes used up to 2 inchs of bondo and its never cracked on him so.. i'll give it a try and when it gives out down the road then i'll weld it if i still have the car

















He must not have been doing this for long. Can't wait to see the final job.


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (drethepainter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drethepainter* »_You are tripping dude. But whatever your car








Hopefully he knows it has to be primed before paint or it will just turn out the same with a big ugly bondo and sandscratch marks, espescially if you paint it black again. 
I never thought I'd say this but (GULP) might as well just flat color it with some rattle can. Applying base clear to that beast is a waste of money, specifically if you are not going to do the prep and body work right. My .02


yea he might be right or spend some money on a tintable sealer, or nason sealer or a custom flat single stage


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_he says hes used up to 2 inchs of bondo and its never cracked on him so.. i'll give it a try and when it gives out down the road then i'll weld it if i still have the car


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Flavourless)*

the guys bin in bussine for 20 years so.. we'll see what happens


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_the guys bin in bussine for 20 years so.. we'll see what happens

Well I hope it all works out for you. Good luck with whatever route you decide to go with.


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_he says hes used up to 2 inchs of bondo and its never cracked on him so.. 

hahaha







That's a big chunk of bondo!
To be honnest, this guy seems not caring about you or your car. You'll end up wasting your time once again. I second the flat black idea, at least it will ''hide'' the poor body job.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: clean shave...ing (vwtuner4ever)*

I just read this entire thread, and laugh my ass off.







Tons of useful info, but the guy just ignores all of it.







I am going to be prepping my car for paint soon, it will be my first prep job. I have been reading about body/paint work for the last six months or so, and have come to realize that a paint job is only as good as your prep work.


----------



## MK3magic (May 9, 2007)

there really is a lot of good solution for this guy's problem, and just general info.
hopefully someone will take something away from this even if he doesn't


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (MK3magic)*

im still waiting on the guy to have room in his schedule to get my car in the paint booth and paint it, he has all these dam Honda's that he has to fix cause ricers don't know how to miss guard rails and trees


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

LOL
O
L


----------



## Ronisonce (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (Shifty)*

I'm getting ready to do some work to my car, have certain things shaved and filled... It's all going to be done with the good old welder.. And a good paint job is only as good as the prep. I agree entirely. Also, there is alot of stuff that is extremely useful in this thread that the op is overlooking.


----------



## rider1deep (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ronisonce)*

are there any updates?


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (rider1deep)*

Back from the dead!
I would also like to know what happened...


----------



## painter731 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (DuBLiFeh2o)*

reguardless on how the body work and paint work turns out you know you are guaranteed one thing with this job........you'll be owning the happiest mk4 around the area.......itll be waving at everyone as it drives on by


----------



## rider1deep (Apr 19, 2004)

maybe the car is gone?


----------



## rallyegolf (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (rider1deep)*

Can you post new pics of preogress. I know you went about this the wrong way to begin, and you have a lot of people hating on the thread, but it is very helpful for people who are trying to tackle a job for the first time. Like me... I am trying to paint my Caddy and I have only painted one car in the past, and it turned out good, but This time im painting the truck Black, and we all know the prep must be really good. 
Good luck still. I hope it gets fixed for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (rallyegolf)*

people arent neccesarily hating on him, he asked questions and there are alot of helpful people here giving him solid answers and advice. people in the trade all have different ways of doing things, but in the end its either right or wrong. unfortunately hes chose to ignore the advice weve given several times so thats why its become funny. anyone could search this forum and pretty much find any answer they need on how to paint a car. its very difficult to get great results with little experience, but the finished product can always be buffed. the prep work cant be changed once its topcoated


----------



## rallyegolf (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (DuBLiFeh2o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBLiFeh2o* »_people arent neccesarily hating on him, he asked questions and there are alot of helpful people here giving him solid answers and advice. people in the trade all have different ways of doing things, but in the end its either right or wrong. unfortunately hes chose to ignore the advice weve given several times so thats why its become funny. anyone could search this forum and pretty much find any answer they need on how to paint a car. its very difficult to get great results with little experience, but the finished product can always be buffed. the prep work cant be changed once its topcoated









I hear ya, I just think he got tired of people talking ****, so he stopped posting pics. I want to see what it turned out like, and I figured better be nice to him so he posts some pics.


----------



## Blackwheel'n (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (painter731)*


_Quote, originally posted by *painter731* »_..itll be waving at everyone as it drives on by








 ahaha


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (rider1deep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rider1deep* »_maybe the car is gone?
who going to buy it with that body work stevie wonder or ray charles? nether wouldnt buy it and there both blind as a bat and one is dead


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (taymk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taymk2* »_who going to buy it with that body work stevie wonder or ray charles? nether wouldnt buy it and there both blind as a bat and one is dead 

hahaha... the one thing is, i'd never start a project on something I was positive I couldn't do myself.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

I guess he never realized that it isn't as easy as paining a porch with oil based paint.


----------



## D-Gti vr6 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

you need lots of help all the hard work that you you have done is not good you suth buy a book on body work and paint get the right tools and good material or just take some classe on body work i wish i could help but I'm in cali good luck


----------



## 86Sir.Rocco (Oct 13, 2006)

im 19 and was seriously thinking about painting my car by myself.... plastic wraping the garage and renting tools and such.... then i met this guy at my high school that had an uncle who owned a body shop... so the next day i went out there to see how much hed charge to paint my car and he said " u could come out here and work on it yourself and i'll charge u $300 for supplies and paint"...
so i geuss i got really lucky
im no pro but ive worked on 2 of my cars there and i learned a ton.... when i saw this post it makes me think of how my car would look if i did it in my garage by myself....


----------



## Cpt 2.Slow (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (86Sir.Rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86Sir.Rocco* »_im 19 and was seriously thinking about painting my car by myself.... plastic wraping the garage and renting tools and such.... then i met this guy at my high school that had an uncle who owned a body shop... so the next day i went out there to see how much hed charge to paint my car and he said " u could come out here and work on it yourself and i'll charge u $300 for supplies and paint"...
so i geuss i got really lucky
im no pro but ive worked on 2 of my cars there and i learned a ton.... when i saw this post it makes me think of how my car would look if i did it in my garage by myself....

heh i did my paintjob in my garage by myself & didn't turn out that bad
just finished reading the whole thread though, definitely a lot of good information that i wish i had before i started. didn't realize prep work was as important as it really is & still paying for it.
progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FirmBreastedVDub (Mar 13, 2006)

hey i hope you know that where you "shaved" your badge. the bondo is going to crack......


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (FirmBreastedVDub)*

after reading this i am glad i came to my senses when i thought i could do a good job on a car i wanted to come out nice. with no experience. hope you get it straightened out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kellner584 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (drethepainter)*

more material isnt a good thing
you do want more clear on . you sand some of it off when you wet sand it down


----------



## aero1591 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok I have a question? People dont know how to park in my area and I have your normal cracks and holes in my back bumper from other cars. Also, I need to fill four holes from the plate bracket up front. Being that these are both plastic parts of the car what can I use to fill them. I would suppose it would need some sort of flex agent. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## painter731 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (aero1591)*

did that kid ever get his stuff fixed????? havent heard anything from him in long time








-brian-


----------



## gtride (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (painter731)*

OMG, just wow. 
SO any progress on that poor car?


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

ok i see this coming up alot, what ever happened to this?


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (aero1591)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aero1591* »_ Being that these are both plastic parts of the car what can I use to fill them. 

searh fusor in these forums... scrapes and chips can be sanded out and a regular putty can be used, holes and cracks need plastic repair with said fusor


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (DuBLiFeh2o)*

after a look at his profile, the poor kid hasnt posted in like a month. i definitely think he changed SNs. but there was also alink to his myspace where he has 1 or 2 pics.


----------



## rider1deep (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (DuBLiFeh2o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBLiFeh2o* »_after a look at his profile, the poor kid hasnt posted in like a month. i definitely think he changed SNs. but there was also alink to his myspace where he has 1 or 2 pics. 


just checked it out... what is wrong with this kid







did you watch the videos







it seems like he's trying too hard to be a vw enthusiast... idk


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (rider1deep)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hes definitely dubbin hard and fixing it














i was gonna post them, but i felt bad enough just saying where to look


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

Eh, what the hell... I'll be the jerk that posts a pic...
















'Glassin up the rubs?








I really feel for this kid - and I want to see him get this thing done -but it irks me that he could do just a little research or ask any one of us and do it right the first time! Hell, we pretty much laid it our for him in the preivous pages and he seemed to ignore the advice.










_Modified by Shifty at 6:43 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shifty)*

i appreciate the effort in his masking job. sucks to say, but he was better off going to maaco


----------



## aero1591 (Jan 20, 2007)

Fusor will work for me thanks


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (aero1591)*

worse part about that is he wasted a new bumper if you notice in the one pic thats def. VW OEM primer then he wastes the paint trying to paint not know how to and prolly with a ****ty gun. then after painting it he decides he ****ed up and decides oh well ill shave the rubstrips, shaves them with fiberglass. i wonder how much he paid for that car.


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (Shamrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shamrock* »_ i wonder how much he paid for that car.









alot more than he can sell it for


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

im interested to see how the car is currently looking. lets see some picture updates.


----------



## FirmBreastedVDub (Mar 13, 2006)

notice he is from hackettstown (hack-it-town) NJ : )


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (FirmBreastedVDub)*

hahaha long story short i've bine out of money, n job for the past month







n just started to a new job i should be starting to get the rest of the body parts needed, i still need a vortex front n rear bumper 2 fenders, a hood n some side skirts n she'll be good


----------



## painter731 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

she'll be good as in......fixed and painted?


----------



## rider1deep (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_hahaha long story short i've bine out of money, n job for the past month







n just started to a new job i should be starting to get the rest of the body parts needed, i still need a vortex front n rear bumper 2 fenders, a hood n some side skirts n she'll be good










finally a response... so are you just replacing all the stuff the stuff that's messed up? i would like to see the end result... and it's votex not vortex


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (rider1deep)*

send me your bumpers ill pay for shipping.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

where in pa do u live i could probly just drive to u, but u can't have them for like a month or 2 cause im making pennies at my job, plus i desiced to finish putting my subwoofer back in n have that done be for i go to the gtg in philly


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Hahaha this thread cracks me up... I like the home made "euro" rear bumper....


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

so whats under the primer? did you have to local bodyman help you out?

hopefully it turns out better the second time around


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_Hahaha this thread cracks me up... I like the home made "euro" rear bumper....

people usually make changes to make their rides look better, but it doesn't hold true in his case...


----------



## passatCA (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (RedDevil)*


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_where in pa do u live i could probly just drive to u, but u can't have them for like a month or 2 cause im making pennies at my job, plus i desiced to finish putting my subwoofer back in n have that done be for i go to the gtg in philly


ill pick it up in philly wheres the gtg in philly? or if you go by allentown.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

well meeting up with wont be a problem but the problem lies with me getting the replacements first, which ones u want


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Shamrock for helping this poor kid out.


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_well meeting up with wont be a problem but the problem lies with me getting the replacements first, which ones u want









ill take both or you can just pay me to do it the right way and you can have them back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i can paint them for you too.. L-41 is my specialty


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

well i want aftermarket ones now, but could u repaint the whole car for me (i want no orange peel) n how much?, o n this will make u guys laugh i went to sts today to get 2 new tires put on cause i did to many burnouts n they give the keys to this guy who looked like he was a complete f-up n he sat in my car for like a good 5 mins n i thought that f-er better not be going through my ****, then i hear the tires cherp n the car lung fowrad into the curb n bounce back







i was about to say alot of bad things out loud but i keep them in







n watched this dumb-butt just beat on my car, he clearly had no clue what he was doing, when he got done he brought the keys n bill in n ran into the back to hind i didn't say anything just paid my out ragious bill n walked out n said im never ever coming hear again no matter what


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

if you told the manager how you felt, im sure your bill wouldnt have been so outrageous


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (DuBLiFeh2o)*

no that would'nt have bin good, the guy went to school with my mother n i know i would've dropd the f bomb way to many times i in catch hell for that


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

complain to them, coulda gotten you a new bumper haha if it hit the curb


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_well i want aftermarket ones now, but could u repaint the whole car for me (i want no orange peel)


you show me car straight out of the booth with no orange peel... Ill find a spot.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

u lost me with that coment, i've bin told that its posible to get trid of orange peel by cleaning the body real good pray it then wet sand it lightly to get rid the orange pel clean it then spary the clearthen wet sand it again


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

youll never get a flat suface/no orange peel out of a booth. you can do better than factory.
high end clears are big money, they flow out better after spraying and cheaper clears are alot harder to lay out nice. you dont need to take any special steps, just wetsand and buff after paint.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_u lost me with that coment, i've bin told that its posible to get trid of orange peel by cleaning the body real good pray it then wet sand it lightly to get rid the orange pel clean it then spary the clearthen wet sand it again

So how come you didn't do that on your masterpiece..........


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

cause the sides was like liking at black spots cause the air tank ran out, n the hatch had an off color circle cause i frogot to prime it


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

and because you didnt tune your gun, you were using a ****ty gun, you really didnt know what you were looking at when painting it.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_cause the sides was like liking at black spots cause the air tank ran out, n the hatch had an off color circle cause i frogot to prime it









Instead of acting like you know what you're doing or making dumb excues. You should re-read above posts and consider it lesson learned..


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

when you going to that g2g?


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

its the 10th but i wont have the replacement bumpers by then, i got side tracked with my sub i'll post the pics of the new sub box i started to make


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

well its almost on center http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

thats as close to center as u can get it cause the wheel well is off center


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

do you plan on putting fabric on that wood?


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

hells no i want to put a design on the back board can't think of what, im gonna re cut the bottom piece cause its not cut just right then after i get done with the body work im gonna have this kid who's father does hardwood floors sand, stain, n blaa blaa it


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

personal recommendation.... body fill or marglass / fibreglass what you can...
buy high build filler primer after your body work is smooth and a gallon of single stage paint with self clear....
goto a shop in town called " you spray it " 
OR goto a maaco and they will spray the primer, then spray the paint and it should cost you around $1000 tops 
Paint is expensive!


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (mxman)*

wha








bodyfill what you can








SS with self clear








go to maaco


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (mxman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mxman* »_personal recommendation.... body fill or marglass / fibreglass what you can...
buy high build filler primer after your body work is smooth and a gallon of single stage paint with self clear....
goto a shop in town called " you spray it " 
OR goto a maaco and they will spray the primer, then spray the paint and it should cost you around $1000 tops 
Paint is expensive!


i hope your talking about the subwoofer enclosure


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

yea im lost by the comment







, its already primed n ready to spary i just need the replacement/aftermarket bumpers n ex. plus its cheapper for me to go to this one guy i know, plus the macco nearest to me is run by 2 russains who do a real crappy job, the more u pay the job slowly gets better


----------



## littlewacker (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (mxman)*

body filler "Bondo" isn't supposed to be more than a dimes thickness. Its not a hole filler, It is a body filler, Its used becase no matter how good of a bodyman you are you can never get bare metal flat enought for paint. You should have used metal and welded the holes then grinded them down, AND Then use filler to make the areas perfect.. Give your car 4 months and all that work you did will turn to SH**. All that bondo will crack. its not a question of if. its a matter of when. 
Autobody work is not an easy task, I may only be 18, But i've been in the autobody business since i was in dipers. My father sold our business just 2 years ago. 25 years after opening it. 
Good luck with the job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (littlewacker)*

hey for thos who want to see the vdub to see how bad the bumpers r im not gona be at the toys for tots thing now, im stuck working


----------



## rider1deep (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_hey for thos who want to see the vdub to see how bad the bumpers r im not gona be at the toys for tots thing now, im stuck working









so we are up for another update... how is the car now?


----------



## weirdvw (Feb 22, 2003)

this is sad


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (victorhfranco)*

Hey look this thread is still alive LOL
So I have gathered the car is in primer now. Did Shamrock help you out? Any new pics?


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_Hey look this thread is still alive LOL
So I have gathered the car is in primer now. Did Shamrock help you out? Any new pics?

no he never asked... i woulda bought those bumpers... maybe even the hatch ... w/e


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

he shoulda locked this after the first page, at least taken the pics down.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Shamrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shamrock* »_he shoulda locked this after the first page, at least taken the pics down.
















SHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Mini all day (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Shifty)*

My next mod would be theft insurance and a book of matches http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## BrokenM3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

on the watched list







pls keep us updated


----------



## Spray Junkie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Klassenbester)*








Holy **** back from the dead and still at it.


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

im still interested on how the car looks now! Post pictures!


----------



## Blackwheel'n (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Mini all day)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mini all day* »_My next mod would be theft insurance and a book of matches http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
\x2


----------



## Mini all day (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Blackwheel'n)*

Is this car in winter mode or something? Whats the current status


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Mini all day)*

yea its bin a long time since i posted something i'll take some pics of the car in a few days of how it looks now i was gonna drive out to this place in pa to see about the fenders n hood for it but it snowed so right now i have the grill n the head lights, by brother was supposed to talk to this kid he knew that could get me all the oem jetta parts for like 300, but that all he did was talk, so im gonna go to turning stone casino on the 8th and turn a 100 into like 5 or 600, bucks to finish getting the parts, heres the last pic i have of her


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

work at advance auto?


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

yea i work at that **** hole, they promoted me twice already since September n i still haven't gottin a pay raise so i told them im gona quite come summer time n go back to my old job


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

u know whats funny about that pick my boss had no proof that the car was in the biulding but only that the vcar had bun on that back patio cause i did a burnout on it, i got yea at for it but it was fun


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

alright now lets take the attention away from my car n ask the why why would my brother who plays with birds not want to get in a car with me?(pic of bro)


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

whatd you do with your old bumpers?


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

my brother wants my front end n my rear i don't know yet


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_my brother wants my front end n my rear


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (DuBLiFeh2o)*








Thats what I was thinking !


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (dizzyswimmer)*

he want's my golf front end, n the rear bumper i don't know yet


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

heres the pics from today


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

if you give me 300 dollars + materials and pay for my gas, and you still have that shed setup Id could fix that in two weeks.
why not shave the handle? why do you still have fiberglass resin on your rubstrips? why is there rust on the fender? why is the a hole gouge under the left headlight?
why are you driving it around in the snow? why is there no rear valance? why is nothing painted?
and lastly, WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD YOU ATTEMPT THIS; THIS MUCH. BODYWORK AT THE SAME TIME?


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

alright i answer the really big Q first cause at the time i had really good paying job but it was coming to an end, n when i left there i was supposed to start my new job with a week, but that job fell threw n i had no job for a month then i got my new job n they paid less then cam the holidays then i got a ticket, n i now finally am starting to get the money problem under control. the shed can't be used again because it now has more stuff in it, like a pallet of motor mounts, cams, ex. of crap that my father bought at a auction. the handle well i wasn't going to go qiuet that far at the time, the rust was spots on the fenders that bear, but i didn't carer cause there were supposed to come off n sit in my basement, the fiberglass resign again was something that was to be replaced but didn't, n the hole in the bumper was from a little fender bender with a jacka$$ son of a cop who brake jucked me n well it bent the fender enough to mess the bumper/fender line so i cut it out to make it line up, i know this is going to make u all laugh so have fun cause i sadly am.


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

you attempted the whole car to do bodywork on because you had a good paying job at the time?


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

yep because i knew if all went wrong i could go to that guy to repaint it buut he said to wait till i got the jetta front end so i am


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

that rear bumper looks awful. thas a wast of a OEM Bumper there.
with all that money you had you shoulda bought cheap ass replicas from rockauto.com or ebay, that way u could of at least practiced on something. you didnt even use the right materials, guess you know now your boss at advance isnt a body guy


----------



## Spray Junkie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

This whole thread is making me








OP- In the nicest way possible, you are an idiot. I mean that in an endearing way. You ignored all of our advice from the start, We tried to chuckle off the first few mistakes and give you some worthwhile advice, you still ignored us, Hell, an actual body guy who lives near you offered to help, for very little money compared to the going rate I might add, Nope, you are still waiting for some backyard hack who says bondo can be used inches thick with no problems, How long you been waiting? Now you have a ragged, rusty, schitty azz car that isn't worth 500 to most people because it looks like ass. It is time for you to let Shamrock help you, even if it is just to undo all that crappy work, and return the car to a normal, unshaved vw.
The longer you wait the more it is going to cost you. Primer doesn't stop or prevent rust, so all that bare metal under your primer, yeah, its rusting away as we speak. I'm sure all of this has already been said in this thread, hopefully you won't ignore it again. 
(Says a prayer for that poor vw)


_Modified by drethepainter at 4:08 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (drethepainter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drethepainter* »_This whole thread is making me








OP- In the nicest way possible, you are an idiot. I mean that in an endearing way. You ignored all of our advice from the start, We tried to chuckle off the first few mistakes and give you some worthwhile advice, you still ignored us, Hell, an actual body guy who lives near you offered to help, for very little money compared to the going rate I might add, Nope, you are still waiting for some backyard hack who says bondo can be used inches thick with no problems, How long you been waiting? Now you have a ragged, rusty, schitty azz car that isn't worth 500 to most people because it looks like ass. It is time for you to let Shamrock help you, even if it is just to undo all that crappy work, and return the car to a normal, unshaved vw.
The longer you wait the more it is going to cost you. Primer doesn't stop or prevent rust, so all that bare metal under your primer, yeah, its rusting away as we speak. I'm sure all of this has already been said in this thread, hopefully you won't ignore it again. 
(Says a prayer for that poor vw)

_Modified by drethepainter at 4:08 PM 2-24-2008_

couldnt agree more, i kinda feel bad for the OP, but he obviously dosent want to listen


----------



## iomandala (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

I have read this thread and i think im going to go shot myself. That car is so sad. Please for the love of god get really good insurance and roll that ****ing mess as many times as you can without killing yourself. Its the only way out. OMG never in my life




























I mean i know what broke is read my thread but damb man these dudes powdered your ass and you seed no thanks shame on you.


----------



## armymech666 (Sep 29, 2007)

the **** is a baby newmie? and why should it be congratulated? give me your car so it can be put to better use. thanks.


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: dumbassOP*

any demolition derbies coming up in your area?


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: dumbassOP (DuBLiFeh2o)*

don't worry im gona have the money to get the parts for it the 8th, n i yellede at my brother so he went n talked to the kid about body parts n it'll cost me less then 200, so by the end of next mounth she should be ready or close to ready for paint


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

_Modified by red_rock_beetle at 1:29 AM 2-28-2008_


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DuBLiFeh2o)*

why are you all ragging on him








one way to learn is trial and error http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
its not like he is learning how to weld motor mounts on
although i guess a little advice wouldn't hurt


----------



## jvon (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: clean shave...ing (red_rock_beetle)*

could of started on an older wrecked car instead


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (jvon)*

yes ur right, i could've asked my mechanic buddy to let me try on one of the junkers he had, like this third gen gti that we riped apart yesterday, thats going to the junk yard this weekend, but at the time i didn't know him all that well n didn't know of how many "junker's" go through his shop a week, but im not concerned about it cause by the end of next month she should be good


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_yes ur right, i could've asked my mechanic buddy to let me try on one of the junkers he had, like this third gen gti that we riped apart yesterday, thats going to the junk yard this weekend, but at the time i didn't know him all that well n didn't know of how many "junker's" go through his shop a week, but im not concerned about it cause by the end of next month she should be good 

not really cause this thread will always be here.


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_ but im not concerned about it cause by the end of next month she should be good 

gonna take more than a month to fix all the damage youve done.


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DuBLiFeh2o)*

Meh. It looks gross but could be fixed quite fast (lets say in a single week). Just need the right tools and the Know how. Ho and the money too


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: clean shave...ing (vwtuner4ever)*

looks amazing man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubtronicR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: clean shave...ing (SD auto NY)*

I have followed this thread from the beginning. You have completely molested this car till its shaking and hiding in the corner! No excuse you say will justify this abomination. Please just cut your loss and buy yourself a dodge neon*. Those cars are used to such abuse. 
*No offense to anyone who is a neon fan.
P.S. 










_Modified by DubtronicR at 12:21 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DubtronicR)*

i'm only a couple towns over from this kid... if anyone wants i can cruise over there and smack him upside his head for ya. this kid honestly makes me embarrassed to be from jersey.
your body skillZ= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i'm only a couple towns over from this kid... if anyone wants i can cruise over there and smack him upside his head for ya. this kid honestly makes me embarrassed to be from jersey.
your body skillZ= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Until you prove you can do better, you should not comment his skills. He made a big mistake and is now stuck with a rusting car. I think it's well enough punishment for him.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (vwtuner4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuner4ever* »_
Until you prove you can do better, you should not comment his skills. He made a big mistake and is now stuck with a rusting car. I think it's well enough punishment for him.

i can't do better, but i'm smart enough to know that... and i'll gladly pay someone who is qualified to do it. I take on tasks that are sometimes a bit out of my skill range, but i make sure that i do it the right way, ask a lot of questions from people that have done it before, and take it all into consideration before hacking my car to pieces.
some quotes you might want to have tattooed on your forehead:
"if something is worth doing, it's worth doing right"
"do it right the first time or pay for it 3 times in the end"


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*

*"do it right the first time or pay for it 3 times in the end" *

You've payed for this one dearly many times.








Hey, way to not pick up your phone when i call.







Starting to think you dont like me.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (TRUEBELIEVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRUEBELIEVER* »_*"do it right the first time or pay for it 3 times in the end" *

You've payed for this one dearly many times.








Hey, way to not pick up your phone when i call.







Starting to think you dont like me. 



yeah i got home from the gym last night and left my phone in my bag. i saw all the missed calls this morning. give me a call tonight. i have to do some wheel fitting so i can send them out to get chopped up, but after that i'm free.
and yes, we've all made our mistakes, but i know i've never done anything this abusive to a car.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*

This is true. Id chime in more on this one but im finding myself chuckling at all the spelling errors Mr. Bodywork is making.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (TRUEBELIEVER)*

my car is red i'll give u a call someday Saturday, n if u want i could probably meet up with you Wednesday, hopefully with better news to tell all.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

sometime, not someday, my bad


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_my car is red i'll give u a call someday Saturday, n if u want i could probably meet up with you Wednesday, hopefully with better news to tell all.









umm... what?


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*

i'll call you to take a look at it this weekend, I hopefully will have my replacement parts ordered this weekend too


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_i'll call you to take a look at it this weekend, I hopefully will have my replacement parts ordered this weekend too

take a look at what? i dont have a clue of what you're talking about.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*

I think he's mocking you about the whole driving to his house and smacking him thing.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (TRUEBELIEVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRUEBELIEVER* »_I think he's mocking you about the whole driving to his house and smacking him thing. 

oh well in that case, come on down!


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

oh lord. 
mannnnnnn no MORE BONDO remove it from your garage for ever 
evercoat METAL FILLER!


----------



## dwales31 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

haha this just made my day so much better...first off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to having the balls to try this huge task yourself. however http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to not doing it the right way. i.e. researching how to do...everything...and http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for not being prepared with the front end when you started it


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (dwales31)*

oh lord


----------



## LBGTI41 (Jun 8, 2007)

This thread is sad


----------



## Mini all day (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (LBGTI41)*

What did your parents say when they saw what you were doin with your car


----------



## gannonjf (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Mini all day)*

Bookmarked. I want updates !


----------



## billy8904 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (gannonjf)*

WOW mike you are getting flammed out the a$$ right now, but keep up the good work i see you driving around and you are making progress


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_i'll call you to take a look at it this weekend, I hopefully will have my replacement parts ordered this weekend too

howd wednesday go? hope u got OEM parts else you might as well get some lighter fluid and a pack of matches. and some charcaol briquettes in the shape of the VW symbol on the hood.


_Modified by Shamrock at 8:53 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

sell it to me and let me fix it








oh and im only 18 too haha!


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey man, dont listen to these guys trying to put you down and stuff. What you need to do is take your DA with some 80 grit, and just start taking off the paint and filler. Use an angle grinder to take the bondo out of the hatch recess. Then source a welder you can borrow, read up on how to use it, practice, and then weld the necessary patch panels where they need to be. Grind it, and smooth it out with bondo. Pick up some Evercoat Featherfill G2 primer, and do the WHOLE car. If your compressor isnt big enough, do a panel at a time. Dont let it overwhelm you trying to do it all at once.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Awesome Austin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awesome Austin* »_
oh and im only 18 too haha!

wait.. theres a suprise


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_Hey man, dont listen to these guys trying to put you down and stuff. What you need to do is take your DA with some 80 grit, and just start taking off the paint and filler. Use an angle grinder to take the bondo out of the hatch recess. Then source a welder you can borrow, read up on how to use it, practice, and then weld the necessary patch panels where they need to be. Grind it, and smooth it out with bondo. Pick up some Evercoat Featherfill G2 primer, and do the WHOLE car. If your compressor isnt big enough, do a panel at a time. Dont let it overwhelm you trying to do it all at once.

you missed a few steps there, youd be better of telling him just to go to the tech sheets.. 
http://www.evercoat.com/imgs/p...t.pdf


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

Don't down them because they' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







re 18 I'm only 18 and I've worked at a body shop, and let me tell you that you should definitely replace the Bondo with a metal patch.what will happen if you put Bondo to thick is it will expand and contract at diffrent rates and will crack through the paint


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (red_rock_beetle)*

OMFG! That was the best 7 pages of my life, and I made $50 in the process (I am at work right now)
Props for having the balls to even think of doing ANY of that to the car.. and even bigger balls for attempting it with %0.1 of a clue how to pull it off.
Best quote EVAR
"My next mod would be theft insurance and a book of matches"
Dude please when you post anything, just like working on your car, take your time and do it right. Type your sh!t into MS word and use spell check for ****s. I now understand why you may have lost your job!
Alright enough bashing you... seriously.. 
Everyone starts somewhere. Check that one off your list. Step 2 do your research… don’t check that off the list yet. Ask questions, a lot of questions… and get answers from many people for the same questions… Like the guy that told you 2 inches of filler is OK, in reality anything over an quarter of an inch is asking for issues. The more different people you talk to the easier you will spot the BS advice you should not follow.
Once you think you have a clue, pic ONE job at a time. Fix a dent first. One tip right from the first pic, which nobody said yet… fade your filler out farther from the repair spot. As you had it, even if you primed and painted perfectly you will have a nice ring for sure. Fadeing out the repair will keep the surface flatter.
When mixing filler, kneed the filler to keep air bubbles out of it. Filler chemically hardens and creates heat, which is why a giant glob of it in a deep dent will expand, contract and crack later on down the road.
Honestly if you want to pull this off which you can if you listen to us and ask the right questions I will help you as much as I can. Pick a repair/job you want to start on the car and we will get back to the basics.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Shamrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shamrock* »_
you missed a few steps there, youd be better of telling him just to go to the tech sheets.. 
http://www.evercoat.com/imgs/p...t.pdf

Well I know he isnt going to read my post and automatically know what he needs to do. I'm just trying to steer him in the right direction.


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

yeah man, listen, im 18, i currently work at a body shop. andddd i took my MK2 and shaved all the symbols, marker lights, fixed all the dents, and painted it and it came out amazing. i did this when i was 17. just practice practice and practice. and because im sure you dont have a shop to work at, do a panel at a time. and yes, FIND a welder if you plan on shaving ANYTHING! dont just fill it with bondo...haha, and use primer. 
AND HEY! kids can be skilled. i fully rebuilt my mk2. went to a obd2 2.0 swap which made me rewire my entire car. then i did all the body work. and yes, i had no help. soooo no dobt man, DO IT, just take your time and make it right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Awesome Austin)*

all right guys i finally got my whole front end, i took pics but my mother took my cable to download the pics but she lost n don't know where she put it, my next but is the rear bumper, and then of to the body shop, n wow bill ur on here?


----------



## codeblack (Feb 14, 2008)

What ever happened to just welding coins to the back of holes left by emblems.. 
Ah.. the good ol' days..


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (codeblack)*

pics of parts:





















n it all goes on tomorrow if all goes as planed


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

all aftermarket? it ain't gonna fit.
you gonna run those yellow fenders too?


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (.sanya.)*

its all oe replacement n no not those yellow fenders


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

they don't look like oem parts. 
they are oe style, but they look like aftermarket parts, meaning not vw original parts.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (.sanya.)*

ur right


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

you should shave that front bumper before you put it on!


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

da pics



































i'll have better pics tomorrow


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks good man! Do you have the car in primer? And did you get access to a welder? If so knock out that hood notch.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

im gonna weld the notch, and weld the sides and redo the hatch, u guys where kinda right about it not lasting, the sides r bubbluing so im gonna weld a small piece of metal down the side, the hatch is still fine but since im gonna redo everything else why not that to


----------



## jgti (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_the hatch is still fine but since im gonna redo everything else why not that to


Ahmen!


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_im gonna weld the notch, and weld the sides and redo the hatch, u guys where kinda right about it not lasting, the sides r bubbluing so im gonna weld a small piece of metal down the side, the hatch is still fine but since im gonna redo everything else why not that to

hmmm... we were right about everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gannonjf (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

How much you wanna sell those fenders for ?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (gannonjf)*

this bucket was a 2.0? why did you even bother?!


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

what do your parents think of you totally ruining the car they probably bought for you?


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_
what do your parents think of you totally ruining the car they probably bought for you?

ouch


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (troyboy96)*

i bought the car all buy myself so they can't really yell at me but i hear how it looks ugly n when am i going to finish it


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

you do not need to weld a piece of metal down the side if you are carefull you can cut out small pieces of metal to fit in each of the sidemolding holes and then weld them in. 
i am not exactly sure how small they are but if you are carefull you may not even need the small pieces of metal and if small enought they can be filled with just weld. then grind just the weld down smooth (making sure not to grind into the base aka the door). then put filler over the welded area's and sand smooth








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

x2 ^^ good tips here


----------



## codeblack (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't understand your front plate at all..


----------



## Justaviper (Jul 24, 2007)

check out my thread for my car, i have my sides and badges shaved and you can see how it SHOULD turn out *sigh* well done ruining your car


----------



## 90corradovw (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

i was 15 when i took on my first project, i turned a 1993 Ford festiva into a pick-up truck, no i didnt just cut the back off and call it a truck, i smoothed and cleaned up everything, welded in supports, installed a rear window, shaved the side mouldings made a custom functional hood-scoop, custom grille, only used a pint of all-metal, a pint of bondo and a tube of icing. i then painted the entire car, but as i was 15, ran out of money and didnt clear coat it.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (codeblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *codeblack* »_I don't understand your front plate at all.. 

it should say "pleasekillmie"


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_you should shave that front bumper before you put it on!









Please don't shave anything anymore... The way you do things, its safe to say it will look like crap.


----------



## DubtronicR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: clean shave...ing (90corradovw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90corradovw* »_i was 15 when i took on my first project, i turned a 1993 Ford festiva into a pick-up truck, no i didnt just cut the back off and call it a truck, i smoothed and cleaned up everything, welded in supports, installed a rear window, shaved the side mouldings made a custom functional hood-scoop, custom grille, only used a pint of all-metal, a pint of bondo and a tube of icing. i then painted the entire car, but as i was 15, ran out of money and didnt clear coat it.


got any pics? I would like to see how that came out. A local guy round here put a v8 in the back of his festiva! Its the most insane festiva i have ever seen.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (.sanya.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.sanya.* »_they don't look like oem parts. 
they are oe style, but they look like aftermarket parts, meaning not vw original parts.

The bumpers are OE for sure. The aftermarket ones have a one-piece rubstrip and valence.








BTW, some of you guys are just being flat out rude. If you're not contributing something helpful to this poor guy you should just read and keep quiet. You have to admit, he's being a trooper given all the flak you guys are throwing at him!


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_
The bumpers are OE for sure. The aftermarket ones have a one-piece rubstrip and valence.








BTW, some of you guys are just being flat out rude. If you're not contributing something helpful to this poor guy you should just read and keep quiet. You have to admit, he's being a trooper given all the flak you guys are throwing at him!


he shoulda purchased a flak jacket the same day he posted this thread up.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_
The bumpers are OE for sure. The aftermarket ones have a one-piece rubstrip and valence.








BTW, some of you guys are just being flat out rude. If you're not contributing something helpful to this poor guy you should just read and keep quiet. You have to admit, he's being a trooper given all the flak you guys are throwing at him!


every VW oem plastic part we have every got at the shop was in grey primer, not an aftermarket style black...


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_

every VW oem plastic part we have every got at the shop was in grey primer, not an aftermarket style black...

exactly thats why he said OE... and not OEM


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

OEM is from VW. anything other than that is aftermarket. so really, there is no difference from OE or aftermarket. just trying to clear that up for him


----------



## RupertX (May 1, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

all that work youre doing...is not going to last. and you are holding that DA too much on an angle. you should be using blocks man!!!







but i must admit...you do have some guts to do it on your own. i know id be affraid to do that in MY garage.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (RupertX)*

alright yea the euro plate comes from my nick name, most of my freinds r older then me n they knew one of my two older brothers, n my mother treats me like a little kid, so i got the nick name baby, newmie, since my last name is neumann, n yea im waiting on my tax return to get the rest of the parts i need before she goes in the paint booth


----------



## DubtronicR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

baby huey?


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DubtronicR)*

HA!
thats what they call me at work,probly because i'm 6'3" and 280lb and am only 18


----------



## AKDiVo (Aug 1, 2007)

so almost a year later do you have metal welded in yet?


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (AKDiVo)*

Wow this is the best thread I have read in a long time. Major props for doing this. This is advanced bodywork, that most people would never even dream of attempting.
GoodLuck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (XClayX)*

i cant believe this has been going on for 9 pages...lol


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_

every VW oem plastic part we have every got at the shop was in grey primer, not an aftermarket style black...

I just sprayed an OEM MkV R32 bumper... it was black from VW.


----------



## Spray Junkie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Shifty)*

So any progress? 
That new sheetmetal you put on will eventually rust. You need to put some paint on it. Not rattle can or primer, paint. 
And driving around with a brand new bumper that is unpainted ruins them real quick. The bare plastic or super thin primer they put on is very easily dinged by little rocks etc and will need to be straightened before spraying. Stop uckfin around and start getting some paint on that car. you seem to be going in circles.
By the time you finish shaving the hood bumper etc, the rest of the bodywork will need some more attention from the elements attacking it. Pick a project and get er done. Get the hood bumper and fenders shot NOW WHILE THEY ARE NEW!
Lucky for you black is easy. Its hard, but easy, if that makes sense








Good job for sticking it out. Now prove us wrong


----------



## BanklesMcGee (Dec 27, 2007)

The only thing i see wrong with this thread is that the OP seems to think that "da" = "The" and "N" = "And"
Other then that, This ish is pretty funny!


----------



## 86Sir.Rocco (Oct 13, 2006)

updates??


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (86Sir.Rocco)*

im getting there, i just got my income tax


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_im getting there, i just got my income tax

Just use these money wisely!!!!! It does seem like you're going in circles. You've started with decent looking car and turned it into a pile of crap.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

I demand updates with pictures!


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

Please just have someone with experience do this. Its only getting worse.


----------



## iomandala (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

What color are you painting i think you should paint it red and hang a string of the back cuz this thing has been a bloody mess.


----------



## DubtronicR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: clean shave...ing (iomandala)*

Lets get some updates in this Bee-atch!


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DubtronicR)*

alright guys sorry for not updating but not much has happen i've bin busy with work n partying hard on the weekends, um i bought a set of 15's bortet bs, and a set of 17's for it n am in the process of buying a recaro interor for it since mine is shot n with my new job i drive all over jersey so i need some comfort, um the body work is on hold again, i need to get the bumpers for it and reprep it, i have the golf front end still that i'll sell if u guys want it, im hoping to have all the body work done by h2o cause waterfest is to soon


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_I love Hondas


yea seems that way.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

please don't go to waterfest... for your own sake... keep that car at home.


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*

NO I WANT HIM TOO. id like to see him and the car.


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

I got to say im surprised this tread is still going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for not paying to the negative comments in here, some people just have to much time on there hands. They keep popping in to just make a negative comment and then leave. Not surprising seeings half of the Vortex has an IQ of, well lets just say my fish are smarter. Dont be afraid to bring your car to waterfest, you should be proud of the fact that your doing your own work and its the trials n errors we all learn from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If some of you feel the need to say something about what i said, dont bother because i wont bother responding to it.



_Modified by l3L4ZN at 5:33 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (l3L4ZN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3L4ZN* »_I got to say im surprised this tread is still going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for not paying to the negative comments in here, some people just have to much time on there hands. They keep popping in to just make a negative comment and then leave. Not surprising seeings half of the Vortex has an IQ of, well lets just say my fish are smarter. Dont be afraid to bring your car to waterfest, you should be proud of the fact that your doing your own work and its the trials n errors we all learn from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If some of you feel the need to say something about what i said, dont bother because i wont bother responding to it.
_Modified by l3L4ZN at 5:33 PM 6-10-2008_


it might be trial and error when you follow the correct procedure in doing it in the first place, but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for not responding to my comments. I posted in this thread long be4 u, and the pics on the first page explain it all... who shoots clear onto a car w/o knowing how to actually spray? not to mention its factory finish so its going to be pretty easy to spray and get decent results


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

i can't believe i just read this whole thread...but keep learning man...uve come a long way with the car since page 1..would give advice but it doesnt seem like u have been following any guidance that other people have thrown out..


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

yea im going to waterfest no matter what cause im not to far from englishtown n im at a stand still agian, my shifter broke on me the other day on the way back home, im fixing it this weekend then im throwin the wheels on n gonna put the money down for the interior, then reprep the body work, take the bondo out n put metal after i get the bumpers, so i should have the whole car done by h20 at the earliest


----------



## Rick08 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

you probably should have bought a civic and practice the body work before you work on what once was a really nice car. keep at it and take the advice from the guys above.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_









that's totally gonna fall out one day on the highway


----------



## DJP944 (Oct 21, 2005)

bwi?
bodywork while intoxicated should have been the title of this thread....
haha jk at least hes not paying someone else to do it and taking credit for it! theres a few of those guys on vortex


----------



## Row2wiN (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (DJP944)*

I give this guy some credit, i give more credit to everybody who helped because i read every word and learned a bunch myself. I am about to embark on one hell of a chop job to my front and rear bumpers + skirts so i have been reading and reading and reading and reading and reading and then when i get sick of reading, i read with a







. This thread ( no offense ) is just a good example of what i don't want to do- not that i am touching any metal on my car because i don't want to fux it up. Tomorrow i am starting the cutting. I have a practice bumper to work on and get a hang of what i am doing, but hopefully i will learn quick and ask the right questions when in a jam. i will start a build thread so anybody can throw advice my way as i progress! 
anyway, keep on trucking, do the **** right and make it shine. Enough of the half- assing things, it will cost you wayy to much money in the end. Blitzkrieg!


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Row2wiN)*

sad to say i am proud that my thread is helping people learn, but if i could redo it all i would, cause even with my now good paying job i still have no money to fix my car i went to the denist the other day n need two crowns and at a grand a piece it'll be a while before she's done, but next weekend is waterfest n i'll be there with my baby"if im not to intoxicated, from my buddy's party, were geting a keg of yingling" i hope to hit the casino up n make some money n get the ineror or exterior done for h2o cause well that weeks gona be nothing but a week of partying so its got to look good for when i go man whoring


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

good speller you are.
so your going get the interior done before you fix the ****ty exterior?


----------



## riddleyo (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_i hope to hit the casino up n make some money

not going to happen...


----------



## DubtronicR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_i hope to hit the casino up n make some money

HA more like drop off some money. Casinos are rip offs! Ask me how i know


----------



## mattgrayvw (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (DubtronicR)*

*FAIL*


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (mattgrayvw)*

I cant wait to see this thing all done. I hope you shut everyone up, to me, that would be funny.


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Duffy13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duffy13* »_I cant wait to see this thing all done. I hope you shut everyone up, to me, that would be funny.


considering how it took over a year, I really dont see the relevance in that statement first post was at the beginning of June 07 we are in July 08 and I still havent scene pics of his roof or panels repainted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattgrayvw (Jan 6, 2007)

Shamrock he should have listened to you along time ago. Never should try and tackle that much work at once and especially with no knowledge. I want to see some updated pics.


----------



## Oldtype1er (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (mattgrayvw)*

Ive seen lots of work like this that was done by some respectable body men, and painters. Some people gain such a name for themselves that they think they can take shortcuts and pass it off because most of us consumers dont know any different. Ive seen rust holes filled with socks, aerosol can lids, used condoms, or whatever else is laying on the floor, and then bondo slapped over it.
I agree that there has been some great advice given on this thread, and I have thouroughly enjoyed reading it. But I have to give this kid some credit for having the balls to even try what he has tried.


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Shamrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shamrock* »_

considering how it took over a year, I really dont see the relevance in that statement first post was at the beginning of June 07 we are in July 08 and I still havent scene pics of his roof or panels repainted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh trust me Im not saying I think he's going to impress anyone with the finished product and I havent seen any valid progress either. I was just saying Im sure it would be rewarding if he finished it himself in a quality manner, even though I dont see that happening.


----------



## flyfx1aol (Jul 20, 2005)

remember... everyone starts somewhere... it is a learning journey
just remember to take your time... do your research...and dont take on too much at a time....


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (flyfx1aol)*

Here's Nash's I finished last month...
Before...
















version 1









version 2 for now


































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









a different kind of shaved


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Nice work but... 

_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



















Anyway, I just wanted to chime in like I do every page or two and say "Hi". I always look forward to updates here, although I am a little sick of all the negative BS.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_Nice work but... 








Anyway, I just wanted to chime in like I do every page or two and say "Hi". I always look forward to updates here, although I am a little sick of all the negative BS. 

well as soon as the kid starts making some positive progress he probably wouldn't get so much negativity. realistically though, this thing will never be fixed and everyone is just pissed that he ruined a perfectly nice gti.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
well as soon as the kid starts making some positive progress he probably wouldn't get so much negativity. realistically though, this thing will never be fixed and everyone is just pissed that he ruined a perfectly nice gti.

LOL


----------



## tinytolo (Oct 17, 2004)

I just started reading this thread...
Well, I have at least decided to make sure I get some experienced help before I try any of the body work on my project Wolfie.
On a positive note for Ol' Wrenchead - Hey, you got more balls than me. You tried it, and failed so far, but you are seemingly understanding in that you screwed up and are trying to do what you need to in order to fix it.
The way I see it, everyone you'd go to that has experience, didn't at some point. So just add this to your experience. However, in the future, since there ARE people out there with experience... use and abuse them at will in order to make up for your own lack of.
Hell, I was scared just doing some fiberglass and bondo on a custom center console.








Good luck, I hope to see more and a satisfactory finish!


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (tinytolo)*

I'm keepin this thread on my watched... has a lot of tips and 'what not to do-s' I only have to say that this guy did what many are afraid to do and whether he effdd up or not he did it by himself and it really is cool. I mean who hasn't done it before lol not just body wise, in general... anyway I've learned a lot reading this.







cheers








l8r


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

1.9..16vTurbo I absolutely love everything, except for the pink roof.... What kind of wheels are those? They look amazing with the white/grey lips.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

i'm loving ur guys saport but i hate to tell you that wensday night i had a fender bender n well the frontend is now off n i will be throwin the golf fronend back on for now since i need the car for work, i'll have a pic or 2 up when i get the chance


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wrench_head99)*


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_









Oh come on man you can't just post a pic with no info!








Is that yours? If so I'm sorry to see it, what happened?!


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shifty)*

all right it was wensday night around 10 headin down to meet up with some buddy's, as i was heading down the main street some dumb chick pulled out in front of me n i stopped before hitting her, then the road forks, i went right as did she, the road is on a down hill and it was raining, i looked out the side window for .2 secs n look back she was a complete stop talking to two ******s on the side of the road, i slamed the brakes cut the wheel to go around but a car was coming so i cut it back and slam, i hit the car on an angle that did little damage to hers but f'd mine up, she got out yelling how its not her fault n its mine blaa blaa blaa, n was all scared but i know it wasn't cause of the crash but cops, cause i now she was on pervisionary n she had more then one person n was probley trin to buy weed or more weed, cause i told her to get a qoute n i'll pay then she took off, so, thats the story, ps i have the worst luck


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wrench_head99)*

uhhh... it was your fault.


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_ cause i told her to get a qoute n i'll pay then she took off, so, thats the story, ps i have the worst luck

Just tell her you know body work and you'll fix her car no questions asked.


----------



## Row2wiN (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: clean shave...ing (jonesjrgerard)*

why is this thread still alive?







i mean props to him for doing body work himself, but http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for him not doing his homework or taking anybodies advice on how to fix it. I am doing some heavy body modifications and i have never had any body work xp before. I just spent hours and hours and hours putting in the time reading forums and asking questions. You gotta learn somewhere, but the key is _learning_ and going from there. I am not hating on this at all, i just wish that you take the advice and do things right so you can save your own rep as well as the rep of other members who are new to the body work scene. If people don't take the advice from the experts, then eventually the experts wont waste their time giving it and then the rest of us are at a loss.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Row2wiN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Row2wiN* »_why is this thread still alive?







i mean props to him for doing body work himself, but http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for him not doing his homework or taking anybodies advice on how to fix it. I am doing some heavy body modifications and i have never had any body work xp before. I just spent hours and hours and hours putting in the time reading forums and asking questions. You gotta learn somewhere, but the key is _learning_ and going from there. I am not hating on this at all, i just wish that you take the advice and do things right so you can save your own rep as well as the rep of other members who are new to the body work scene. If people don't take the advice from the experts, then eventually the experts wont waste their time giving it and then the rest of us are at a loss. 

have you read any of this kids posts? i have my doubts about his reading skills. he spells like he still writes with crayons.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_all right it was wensday night around 10 headin down to meet up with some buddy's, as i was heading down the main street some dumb chick pulled out in front of me n i stopped before hitting her, then the road forks, i went right as did she, the road is on a down hill and it was raining, i looked out the side window for .2 secs n look back she was a complete stop talking to two ******s on the side of the road, i slamed the brakes cut the wheel to go around but a car was coming so i cut it back and slam, i hit the car on an angle that did little damage to hers but f'd mine up, she got out yelling how its not her fault n its mine blaa blaa blaa, n was all scared but i know it wasn't cause of the crash but cops, cause i now she was on pervisionary n she had more then one person n was probley trin to buy weed or more weed, cause i told her to get a qoute n i'll pay then she took off, so, thats the story, ps i have the worst luck

Learn how to speak and write.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RedDevil)*

I guess I'll be the one person to say I'm sorry to have seen that happen.








You guys seriously need to lighten up on this kid. Sure, he screwed up his paint and body work. No, he doesn't have the best grammar. Is that reason to treat him the way you are? This is a paint and body work forum - everyone should be trying to help him out and support him. Not all of us went to Wyotech or studied under Foose before going at our first projects. The negative, elitist crap around here makes me sick lately. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Shifty at 8:00 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_I guess I'll be the one person to say I'm sorry to have seen that happen.








You guys seriously need to lighten up on this kid. Sure, he screwed up his paint and body work. No, he doesn't have the best grammar. Is that reason to treat him the way you are? This is a paint and body work forum - everyone should be trying to help him out and support him. Not all of us went to Wyotech or studied under Foose before going at our first projects. The negative, elitist crap around here makes me sick lately. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by Shifty at 8:00 PM 7-29-2008_


the lack of basic English grammar and consistent ignorance of tips and suggestions should make you even more sick. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shamrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shamrock* »_

the lack of basic English grammar and consistent ignorance of tips and suggestions should make you even more sick. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

How can he take our tips, if he cannot read!


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re:*

Hey how 'bout we all chill here!!







Come on guys! this is not a battlefield, I can't believe you don't seem moved by that last pic of a crashed VW!!! Plus, we don't know what the circumstances are with him. I'm guessing he's got it bad enough already and he's just sharing his VDub experience. We all live it differently. (man I'm sounding like I need a life... lol) Alright and about the grammar and stuff : really? I mean I consider myself very lucky to have the education that I've had, and I understand that not everyone has the same opportunities. This guy's not even writin' a book! Why would you post when you dislike?! I think to ignore when you dislike makes more of a statement. Oh well...
As for you my friend, gosh it just sucks to see your car like that after all that work (regardless) I don't know what I would do if I ever scratch my baby more than an inch. I'd probably go psycho on myself... I digress.
l8r!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (d1rty2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rty2.0* »_Hey how 'bout we all chill here!!







Come on guys! this is not a battlefield, I can't believe you don't seem moved by that last pic of a crashed VW!!! Plus, we don't know what the circumstances are with him. I'm guessing he's got it bad enough already and he's just sharing his VDub experience. We all live it differently. (man I'm sounding like I need a life... lol) Alright and about the grammar and stuff : really? I mean I consider myself very lucky to have the education that I've had, and I understand that not everyone has the same opportunities. This guy's not even writin' a book! Why would you post when you dislike?! I think to ignore when you dislike makes more of a statement. Oh well...
As for you my friend, gosh it just sucks to see your car like that after all that work (regardless) I don't know what I would do if I ever scratch my baby more than an inch. I'd probably go psycho on myself... I digress.
l8r!

silence! or i'll put you in the oven with the bad spellers!


----------



## eli10 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_she was a complete stop talking to two ******s on the side of the road,


Really?


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
silence! or i'll put you in the oven with the bad spellers!


lmfao hahaha this really cracked me up! Good1 ha


----------



## semipimpedauto (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know where you stand w/ the drivable car situation, but if you totaled that one, you should get a cheap mk2 and start over. You've got some experience now (be it horrible but experience none the less). Don't let this be the end. I'm hoping to do some garage body work as well and I'm doing research now for a project that I'm not starting till I'm comfortable. Start over, start right, and do something worth posting about instead of this mess.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (semipimpedauto)*

or do what i'm doing and go to a adult education school and learn your skills that way.


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_or do what i'm doing and go to a adult education school and learn your skills that way.

same here, Ohio Technical College, autobody collision repair/refinishing with custom paint and graphics.. anyways, hey your trying, you didnt do any research, you didnt go about anything the right away, you didnt take anyones advice or tips, and as soon as you finished it you wrecked it, but at least your still trying and are attempting to get it right rather than quit and not finish it, props for that atleast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it can only go wrong so many times before you get it right


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (vdubmike2)*

i glad that you all like to make fun of me







, but yea im now just gonna save my pennies n spend them to have the car painted, i'll keep u guys updated when i can, now im going to go have a few cold ones


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

those cold ones are probably the reason your new front end is junk


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_i glad that you all like to make fun of me







, but yea im now just gonna save my pennies n spend them to have the car painted, i'll keep u guys updated when i can, now im going to go have a few cold ones

















This guy gets "Trooper of the Year" award...
or "Thick Skull of the Year" award, I don't know.








Glad you're keeping your chin up anyway!


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (Shifty)*

Dude, its been a year already. WTF.


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Shining Projects)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shining Projects* »_Dude, its been a year already. WTF.

I mentioned that a couple weeks ago and it was over a year then lol








maybe thats what he needed to start over the right way and buy quality products and try to implement quality technique and practices.


----------



## Row2wiN (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (Shamrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shamrock* »_
I mentioned that a couple weeks ago and it was over a year then lol








maybe thats what he needed to start over the right way and buy quality products and try to implement quality technique and practices.

pssshhh forget quality! sling more bondo!!!!! I think he should have finished up the job the first time instead of buying new wheels







oh well....another dub is claimed by foolishness


----------



## VWgolfFTW (Jul 8, 2008)

lolz


----------



## kuti004 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DuBLiFeh2o)*

What u need to shave the side moldings i have a mk3 ???


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

heres one i did...
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_heres one i did...










is that metal you used to fill the hole? pshh! wrong forum dude


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
is that metal you used to fill the hole? pshh! wrong forum dude


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (2deepn2dubs)*

time to feed you wolves, heres some pics of what u want


















































shoould be finishing it up to night


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

did you have stevie wonder place those spots? you only hit the seem twice! go the rest of the way around with that weld.








at least you're on the right track here.


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*


----------



## JohnMR (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

Your best bet is to leave the car at a decent body shop, It will be costly, but you will have your car done the way it should be, you could also spend some time around them and learn how to do body work, good luck with the car, hope you already learn you lesson!!!!


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_time to feed you wolves... 

Can't believe this is still going on...







What 'bout the front end?
And btw I was not being sarcastic nor makin' fun of ya man.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (d1rty2.0)*

okay well i've had the whole week off from work so i put the old golf end on n started to fix the hatch, i spray painted the whole car primer black to make it look a little nicer, i didn't get time to finish the hatch, n tonight im going to a party n tomorrow im going to WV to party for the weekend so it wont get touched till monday


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (d1rty2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rty2.0* »_
Can't believe this is still going on...









x2
Why did you weld in the center of the metal piece? What's behind it, it looks like something is squeezing out from the back? 
At least you're not giving up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shifty)*

looks kinda like panel bond leaking out... which would explain the burn streaks running up from what look like misplaced tack welds on the edge... that or maybe my eyes suck from staring at a compuker monitor all day thanks to doing a rendering for my next build.. which is more than possible.


----------



## jgti (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Gary C)*

You need to invest in a welding magnet, that way the filler plate your using meets flush with hatch itself (like the hatch in the above picture). From the picture you took, it looks like you will still need alot of filler to make it flush. And with the looks of that filler plate you might want to make another, try using blue painters tape. Mask the tape evenly over the emblem hole, and trace out the emblem hole with a razor blade. That should give you a better temp plate to work with.


----------



## firewall (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

damn thats alot of bondo. I hate bondo


----------



## kuti004 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: clean shave...ing (firewall)*

i have a mk3 i wanna shave themoldings off ??? what would i need and i need help shaving my bumper ???


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (kuti004)*

welder, little bitta body filler here and there, some primer, paint, buff, bling.







haha
just follow the thread as well as you can. theres actually alot of good info in here if you listen to the right people...im sorda to lazy/tired right now to explain step by step right now man. not very hard if you have the patience and time to do it right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kuti004 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Awesome Austin)*

will i nee sheet metal ???


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (kuti004)*

Id suggest contacting Euro.plastiks or check their website out.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuti004* »_i have a mk3 i wanna shave themoldings off ??? what would i need and i need help shaving my bumper ???
shaving bumpers or badges or even sidemarkers is one thing but dude, c'mon dont shave the moldings


----------



## JohnMR (Jul 8, 2008)

This topic is a great example on how to kill a nice V-dub.


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (firewall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firewall* »_damn thats alot of bondo. I hate bondo









amen brother. Then again, I use it as a skim coat to finish. still hate it
to the OP: why are you welding in the middle of the patch








follow the example provided by 2deepn2dubs

















_Modified by volks25 at 8:12 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (volks25)*

im going to through this out there, not saying to do it or anything, but my buddy used some nails as a backer when he was welding in the holes for his chevys moldings. it worked really good. but im still not saying go out there and shave your moldings...


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Awesome Austin)*

hey i shaved the bananas off a set of mk2 fenders the other day... it was my first time... took me about 8hrs total in labor... can someone explain to me how it was possible for this kid to take over a year to do the rear emblem?? tell ya what... i'll shave your hatch if you pay me. i'm sorta local too. **** it... if you want to pay me, i'll fix the whole car and paint it for you. i'll have the whole thing done and painted in 2 weeks.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*

alright guys its been a while but heres the up day i've bin laid off of work and just got a new job, i made the car one color for the most part by priming it, im gona be working on it tomorrow and will take some pics of it. im gona start saving the pennies again and get another jetta front end but not put it on till after winter incase i crash it again


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (volks25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volks25* »_
amen brother. Then again, I use it as a skim coat to finish. still hate it


We all "hate" poly fillers, but the simple fact is there's no way around using it on custom work like this. And hey, without it we'd all be S.O.L. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shifty)*

its neccessary and makes a quality finished product when used properly. I believe the phrase is SKIM coat


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shamrock* »_its neccessary and makes a quality finished product when used properly. I believe the phrase is SKIM coat

over welds i use a thin coat of waterproof reinforced filler over any bare metal, then a skim coat over that. but yeah... unless you have hundreds of hours to devote to a single panel, you're not gonna get away with just primer and paint over metal. i've seen an all metal custom and it was CRAZY the amount of time that went into it.


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shamrock* »_its neccessary and makes a quality finished product when used properly. I believe the phrase is SKIM coat

I believe that's what I said, well maybe not in caps


----------



## Vee-DUB'N (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

POOR VDUB dude yer a ****ing idiot.................CLEAN SHAVE"N LOOKS LIKE YOU NICKED YER SELF SHAVE"N MORE THAN ONCE...HILTER IS TURNIN IN HIS GRAVE..never buy a volkswagen again stick to escorts and sunfires


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (Vee-DUB'N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-DUB’N* »_POOR VDUB dude yer a ****ing idiot.................CLEAN SHAVE"N LOOKS LIKE YOU NICKED YER SELF SHAVE"N MORE THAN ONCE...HILTER IS TURNIN IN HIS GRAVE..never buy a volkswagen again stick to escorts and sunfires

hilter? and he's the idiot? do us all a favor and dont post here again


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Vee-DUB'N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-DUB’N* »_POOR VDUB dude yer a ****ing idiot.................CLEAN SHAVE"N LOOKS LIKE YOU NICKED YER SELF SHAVE"N MORE THAN ONCE...HILTER IS TURNIN IN HIS GRAVE..never buy a volkswagen again stick to escorts and sunfires

Wow. Thats ban material if I ever saw it.








Classy bro.


----------



## insanojet (Sep 28, 2008)

crazy. good luck though.


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Vee-DUB'N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-DUB’N* »_POOR VDUB dude yer a ****ing idiot.................CLEAN SHAVE"N LOOKS LIKE YOU NICKED YER SELF SHAVE"N MORE THAN ONCE...HILTER IS TURNIN IN HIS GRAVE..never buy a volkswagen again stick to escorts and sunfires


Says the guy with the 2.0 mk4 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (Duffy13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duffy13* »_

Says the guy with the 2.0 mk4 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

and 4 posts


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Duffy13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duffy13* »_

Says the guy with the *AUTOMATIC* 2.0 mk4 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
 
*FIXED*


----------



## Vee-DUB'N (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

guess i gotta have over 1000 posts to hate.......


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Vee-DUB'N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-DUB’N* »_guess i gotta have over 1000 posts to hate.......

no you just need to not be a bigoted a**hat.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
no you just need to not be a bigoted a**hat. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_no you just need to not be a bigoted a**hat. 

word


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

I think this thread achieved it's maximum potential a long time ago


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (volks25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volks25* »_I think this thread achieved it's maximum potential a long time ago










it had potential for maximum failure the second i saw him holding the DA at a 45 degree angle to dig the bondo out of the trim holes haha


----------



## slownlow2.5 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

damn honestly i hope you don t do body work for a living.... using bondo is very popular but kind of rigged if you dont know what you are doing. as far as the rub strips on the side it would of been a good idea to find/buy steel body fillers weld them in then do the body work to that to gunk up bondo in a spot like that is just gonna cause crackers and chunks of the bondo to break off from heat and cold besides the fact that you didnt know what you were doing you should of deff did your research before trying a project like that.... as far as the paint goes it looks like spray paint... my advice to you is either try it again and hope and pray it works out better or start saving to have it done by a pro


----------



## Mini all day (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Vee-DUB'N)*

your hating > this thread
Of course all do not agree with the work done, but for some the learning curve is steep. I'd like to see you try to do something before you hate on other peoples work.








BOT where is this car at? Progress?


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Mini all day)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mini all day* »_your hating > this thread
Of course all do not agree with the work done, but for some the learning curve is steep. I'd like to see you try to do something before you hate on other peoples work.








BOT where is this car at? Progress?


haha I dont know if you can call that work.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Mini all day)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mini all day* »_your hating > this thread
Of course all do not agree with the work done, but for some the learning curve is steep. I'd like to see you try to do something before you hate on other peoples work.








BOT where is this car at? Progress?

i do all my own work... therefore 
your stupid comment<me being awesome


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i do all my own work... therefore 
your stupid comment<me being awesome










Such a cocky $#it for being in school for a couple months.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (TRUEBELIEVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRUEBELIEVER* »_

Such a cocky $#it for being in school for a couple months.









yeah but my **** is flawless








oh and think of how much money this kid would have saved if he spend the $155 for school instead of raping his car... sad


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

In the end it's his car and he can do to it what he likes. No real need to call him names and harass him. Everything's been said a hundred times in this thread: a.) he should have researched more b.) he should have maybe paid someone to do the work or gone to a class or two c.) his car is jacked.
No need to kick a dead horse, especially when it brings so much negativity to the conversation.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
yeah but my **** is flawless










Sure sure







. Either way you owe me capliers and lines you tool.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (TRUEBELIEVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRUEBELIEVER* »_
Sure sure







. Either way you owe me capliers and lines you tool.









come by and get them!! and while you're here you can help me figure out why my car isn't starting







i think it's a bad ground but i can't seem to figure where it's from.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

I keep meaning to come by but you keep moving farther away. Besides, you TOOk them from me so the least you should do is deliever them back without me having to chase you down.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (TRUEBELIEVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRUEBELIEVER* »_I keep meaning to come by but you keep moving farther away. Besides, you TOOk them from me so the least you should do is deliever them back without me having to chase you down.









I much prefer the word "borrowed", but "took" might be accurate haha!


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Vee-DUB'N)*

haha Im not a world war 2 historian, but wasnt hitlers body burned... never buried....


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

Wow. i cannot believe that this thread has made it over a year and is still not locked. Poor car.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Wow. i cannot believe that this thread has made it over a year and is still not locked. 

As you can see above, it's now evolved to an open PM/chat forum.


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_
As you can see above, it's now evolved to an open PM/chat forum.
















that it has, ive been hoping to see the OP post up and say look everyone ive taken my car to the body shop like i should of in the first place


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (troyboy96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troyboy96* »_







that it has, ive been hoping to see the OP post up and say look everyone ive taken my car to the body shop like i should of in the first place

Are you trying to ruin the fun???















Keep up the work and take some of the advice given to you in this thread by some of the more intelligent than the Hitler kid above... if you're still reading this


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (l3L4ZN)*

This is just out of control, but I think I like it.


----------



## dubswagen (Jun 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i think I like it too... hehe


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubswagen)*

I think I'm going to kill mysellllllllllllllllllbhjmvyjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Corrado DGK (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shamrock* »_whats the best way to fill an emblem and fill in the side moldings?

to cut out the same shape circle of sheet metal and weld it into place. after the welds are dressed, use a coat of "All Metal" then filler, then icing. then done.


----------



## Charms513 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Corrado DGK)*

Awesome.. Some people will never learn. What would Volkswagen say???? WWVS


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Corrado DGK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado DGK* »_
to cut out the same shape circle of sheet metal and weld it into place. after the welds are dressed, use a coat of "All Metal" then filler, then icing. then done.

because I dont know how too....


----------



## Corrado DGK (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shamrock* »_
because I dont know how too....









sorry man i dont know you and you did ask


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Corrado DGK)*

well seeings how i had 2 go bak and find where u took that from which was the 1st page..guess u didnt read 2-10.. that question was directd at 97 and dub on the best way to fill after welding... after i weld i use fiber tech n metal glaze or easy sand..ialways use a fiberglass filler 4 hoods n hatches...at the very least an epoxy primer


----------



## Corrado DGK (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Shamrock)*

my bad. i was mad tired and from the look of the first page, it looks like the badge was simply filled with filler, then i saw yer post. 
but again, my bad...


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Corrado DGK)*

its alright guys im used to the hate







im sorry i haven't posted anything in a long time but I've broke as hell but im might be getting called back to my demolition job in a few weeks so I'll have money again, but the first things first i need to fix the main stuff like swap the rad, and swap the rad support for a good one and get a new fan set up all was destroyed when i crashed it and its all buggered together right now, so hopefully some time soon I'll start getting the parts i need to fix it and get some pics up, till then







and merry Christmas


----------



## gxblade (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_its alright guys im used to the hate







im sorry i haven't posted anything in a long time but I've broke as hell but im might be getting called back to my demolition job in a few weeks so I'll have money again, but the first things first i need to fix the main stuff like swap the rad, and swap the rad support for a good one and get a new fan set up all was destroyed when i crashed it and its all buggered together right now, so hopefully some time soon I'll start getting the parts i need to fix it and get some pics up, till then







and merry Christmas









Hey man... I am watching this thread not because you do great work, but because of the fact that you were able to keep deal with this thread. Good luck, and keep trying. For each ******* who says somthing stupid there are 2 people out there who admire the fact that you had the balls to do somthing like this. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for DIY
Merry christmas


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (gxblade)*

i'm actually in the holiday spirit so i'll offer a hand if you get back on track. come to my garage and i'll show you the RIGHT way to do this stuff. at least get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*

yo i have tomorrow where in bridgewater is your shop i've got the day off till stop by


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

so for the grammer in the last post some one was talking to me as i typed


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

not a shop... my garage. haha! i have access to a shop as well but won't need it for what you're doing. busy tomorrow, try to catch me on a weekend. it's definitely too close to the holiday to give up nights right now haha!


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*

k no probs


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

and just so you don't get too excited, you'll have to buy the materials and it would be a fair gesture to throw me a couple bucks.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*

haha, i know, but like i said it'll be awhile before i get back to fixing the bodywork


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i'm actually in the holiday spirit so i'll offer a hand if you get back on track.


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_and it would be a fair gesture to throw me a couple bucks.









If thats the kinda holiday spirit you have i'd tell you to take a hike. Don't offer someone your time and help in the name of 'holiday spirit' and then ask for compensation.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_
If thats the kinda holiday spirit you have i'd tell you to take a hike. Don't offer someone your time and help in the name of 'holiday spirit' and then ask for compensation.

well in the holiday spirit i'm not gonna make any comments about how depressing his work is. i'm offering him a hand and teaching him the proper way to do things. i'm not going to do his car for him. and i'm definitely not going to spend my own money on supplies to teach someone else the rope. and yes, it's a fair gesture (holiday spirit or not) to show your appreciation for someones help... usually in the monetary sense.


----------



## DubtronicR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
well in the holiday spirit i'm not gonna make any comments about how depressing his work is. i'm offering him a hand and teaching him the proper way to do things. i'm not going to do his car for him. and i'm definitely not going to spend my own money on supplies to teach someone else the rope. and yes, it's a fair gesture (holiday spirit or not) to show your appreciation for someones help... usually in the monetary sense.









ba humbug


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (DubtronicR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubtronicR* »_
ba humbug









okay well since everyone seems to be in disapproval, we'll say it's not in the christmas spirit and more in the spirit of me placing a value on my time. in the christmas spirit it's an extremely good rate. my time is worth roughly $40-50 an hour, so for me to say, come hang out with a day and toss me a couple bucks for my help, he's getting a deal. take it or leave it fellas... it is what it is


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re:*

any updates?


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: (d1rty2.0)*

keep your head up playa the car will look awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ohSoEuro1.8t)*

like i said i need to fix the mechanics first, when i crashed it i f'd up the headlight harness on the driver side so only the daylight works, so i ordered a new harness($235 threw hook ups) i need a new rad support and fans, so im waiting on cash rather then desire and my hours just got cut at work so im waiting on going back to me demolition job within the next month, so till then







and o yea happy new years guys


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Vee-DUB'N)*

very uplifting thread


----------



## Ryster (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_ so i ordered a new harness($235 threw hook ups) 

just go to a junk yard for the parts. will be cheaper


----------



## riceeatingti (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (wrench_head99)*

if u were closer to fla and gave me 1000 buck to cover materials i would pretty much do it for frre just cause i feel bad for u


----------



## captainfargle (Aug 29, 2007)

So I just got done reading this entire post and I have came to a conclusion...
mk4's are gay...


----------



## gxblade (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (captainfargle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captainfargle* »_So I just got done reading this entire post and I have came to a conclusion...
mk4's are gay...

says MR. 200 something posts


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (gxblade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gxblade* »_
says MR. 200 something posts









says MR 700








cause post count totally decides someones worth


----------



## Tiero (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: clean shave...ing (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
well in the holiday spirit i'm not gonna make any comments about how depressing his work is. i'm offering him a hand and teaching him the proper way to do things. i'm not going to do his car for him. and i'm definitely not going to spend my own money on supplies to teach someone else the rope. and yes, it's a fair gesture (holiday spirit or not) to show your appreciation for someones help... usually in the monetary sense.









That's usually up to the person who you're helping to decide. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I would help this guy out for free after reading this thread. Pretty horrible.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: clean shave...ing (Tiero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tiero* »_
That's usually up to the person who you're helping to decide. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I would help this guy out for free after reading this thread. Pretty horrible. 

then do it. you act like you're so high and mighty. montvale isn't that far from hackettstown that you should be making comments without the intention of backing it up. "unfortunately", i value my time a bit too much to waste it helping someone correct their easily avoided mistakes as a result of ignoring sound advice. i offered my help, but not for free. apparently you don't care for the way i worded it. either way, bottom line is that i'm not going to give away my time. time is money, and i've got limited amounts of both.


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (gxblade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gxblade* »_says MR. 200 something posts









he's been a registered user on vortex longer than you, look at something else besides post count, you havent even been here for 6 months


----------



## gxblade (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
says MR 700








cause post count totally decides someones worth











ok then, you don't own a mk4 so get one and realize that MK4 is king...


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (gxblade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gxblade* »_

ok then, you don't own a mk4 so get one and realize that MK4 is king...









how do i even respond to that? i have the same motor in my car as you do in yours except mine is built and in a car that weighs half as much... everyone knows vw has fallen off since the release of the mk3.


----------



## unpimpedride (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't even think i have 20 posts on this site. But i'm pretty sure my suggestions will be well taken. To the fella who is doing your work all by yourself...I LOVE IT. Your car may look totally hacked now, but you'll figure it out. Maybe not on this car, but maybe another one in the future. Onto the figuring it out part. Here are some tips on making that process go a little faster, because it seems that you've put yourself on a pretty steep learning curve.
1. Do some intelligent reading and research before jumping in head first and f*cking everything up right off the bat. (Looks like your first swing was a miss...but then again, we've all hacked something up the first time in our lives right?) 
2. Use this website wisely. 95% of the users are self proclaimed geniuses. 5% of them actually are an amazing wealth of knowledge. Take it all in sort it out and find the 5%. (Don't find the real intelligent users based on post count. Many times, in life the most ignorant people can't seem to keep their mouths shut, and this theory holds true on vwvortex.) 
3. Read, research and understand what you need to complete a job correctly before you start the job. Put yourself in a position to succeed before you start.
4. Did i mention do your research? Talk to vendors, talk to body guys, talk to paint people. This knowledge will be with you for the rest of your life, soak it in. Do the job correctly ONCE!, and reap the benefits.
5. DO SOME RESEARCH. Remember, bodywork is an not only a trade, it's an art. Art takes practice. Put your time in and it will look better.
~Above all: cheers for trying the work on your own. Finish the job right!


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (unpimpedride)*

you guys are just as bad as the O.P. for arguing about this ****.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

alright guys up date i reaplaced the frozen caliper on my car and fix the wiring on the head light so it works now, next thing to replace it the windshield (had a rock kicked up in it), n install the washer tank and pump till then


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

I gotta admit this is a pretty entertaining thread...There's some good info and some super funny **** in here.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (greenraVR6)*

got some good and bad new, good news i found my new jetta frontend, bad news its off my buddys car that he crashed, broke his neck, shoulder and brused a lung, plus down a one jetta wagen now


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

ouch! hope he's ok ...rear end hit?


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

fell asleep behind the wheel, put it into a tree sideways, hit the passanger door almost dead on


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

I just went back to the first page to look at the pictures again. WOW


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re:*

Sh!_tt! That's indeed bittersweet, when u get a chance pics 4 update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (d1rty2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rty2.0* »_Sh!_tt! That's indeed bittersweet, when u get a chance pics 4 update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 Hope he makes a full recovery soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_









please tell me it was sent off to the yard.


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok so I actually sat here and read through all 13 pages only to come to a few conclusions.
1. I do give the OP credit for attempting to do bodywork himself. But...not for not doing research first. (Other people have stated that they feel the same way, so basically I am repeating it just because I want to.)
2. I learn everything by reading and doing (trial & error, previously stated), thats what DIYs and these forums are for. I would never tackle something without being comfortable with my knowledge, skill set, and plans for execution. And with that, I will say that I will agree with all those who "hated" on him for jumping into something he wasn't ready for.
3. If I had any questions I would totally ask my long lost friend (jgti-who is probably mad because I dont know how to answer his calls-im sorry justin!) who posted on like the 7th or 8th page. With this being said, you should find someone willing to help you, like Shamrock/Shifty/Mycarisred, with more experience and knowledge in regards to bodywork, to ask for help from so that you don't just decide what you think will work..will work. It might not, but it might hurt if you dont double check.
4. I also think that the OP should consider fixing the mechanical issues before doing anything else, bodywise at least. ESPECIALLY if he plans on driving the car DAILY.
5. Oh and my final (almost at least) conclusion is that I probably repeated most of everything that has been discussed in this thread but I felt that my reitteration (sp?) may be more direct and to the point.
To the stupid word exchange involving mk4s being gay and post count and member since date.....
I loved my mk4s, and I loved/still love my mk3/s, and still love the mk2s I had. Why is there that constant mk3 drivers hate mk4s and vice versa? ****, I love all VWs..why not? I understand that mk4s are heavy and that mk3s with the exact same motor (2.0 or 12v vr6) are quicker because of the weight difference. Still no reason to hate? I mean if somebody was giving away a free vw (mk1-mk5) would you refuse it? Probably not. 
People assume if your thread count is lower than 100 that you aren't as "experienced" in the vortex world and do not know the mannerisms, inside jokes, who knows what and it is kinda true. Maybe if you post once a month (reason for low post count) and you've been a member for over 2 years, then I would "take you seriously." Because you could just be a lurker who takes in all types of information that you've been reading about for years, and I can respect that. 
Okay, I have totally gone off topic and will finish out with something related to the post.
To the OP - progress and pics?


_Modified by smokedvr6 at 10:52 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (smokedvr6)*

update: im still poor, the interior is slowly being cleaned and put back in, i found a better pic of the car after the crash


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

that poor car never had a chance.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Slightly ironinic that this guy is from *HACK*ettstown, Nj


----------



## billy8904 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (Duffy13)*

hey dont be hating on hackettstown its a great place!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wobgti745 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (billy8904)*

i want to shave my hatch


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (wobgti745)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wobgti745* »_i want to shave my snatch

fixed


----------

